# Dog knot



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Training a young dog on some elevated counters and noticed what appeared to two extra testicles at the base of his shaft.

His two normal testicles are where they should be...could this be a oversized or a swollen knot. Kind of freaked me out but I guess it can wait til tuesday for the vet.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

ha ha, I'm still laughing at that.  I'm guessing you are being serious?


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

LMFAO.
You're serious?

Your dog is happy, as in he's a bit excited about whatever it is you're doing - it'll go away. But hey, I can't wait to hear the vet's reaction. Is this your first male dog?


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

will fernandez said:


> Training a young dog on some elevated counters and noticed what appeared to two extra testicles at the base of his shaft.
> 
> His two normal testicles are where they should be...could this be a oversized or a swollen knot. Kind of freaked me out but I guess it can wait til tuesday for the vet.



LOL that almost made me fall of my chair....lets just say the dog is seriously exited...or in laymens terms...hes HORNY LOL...its nothing to worry about...my dog does that when hes working at times...hes just really exited and he shows it in his rather male kinda way...it just means you have a dog with a happy trigger 

now lets wait for it to start airhumpin its way all over the place :lol:


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

ha ha, that's exactly what I was thinking. Will, cancel the appointment. It's normal and probably one of those times a person wants a well coated dog (grin).


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

Did he get exited in anyway before you noticed it?


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

It is normal for some dogs to randomly have it swell a bit, kind of like when some males have a tendency for the penis to poke out past the prepuce when they sit down (AKA: the lipstick is showing). Anatomically, it's called the bulbus glandis. Has it gone away by now? If it's been a couple hours and still has not, I may be a bit concerned. :smile:


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> It is normal for some dogs to randomly have it swell a bit, kind of like when some males have a tendency for the penis to poke out past the prepuce when they sit down (AKA: the lipstick is showing). Anatomically, it's called the bulbus glandis. Has it gone away by now? If it's been a couple hours and still has not, I may be a bit concerned. :smile:


If your erection lasts for more than 4 hours...seek medical attention, LOL.

I'm sorry, I'm not trying to poke fun, ok maybe that's a bit of a lie. But my male does this when I scratch his ribs or pet him, or he gets really wound up over something. It's like a guy getting a halfie playing sports - it happens.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Ashley Campbell said:


> It's like a guy getting a halfie playing sports - it happens.


There really is something to the saying that you learn something new every day. Apparently, I need to play or at least watch more sports. HA! 

WARNING - the pig in me comes out on Fridays. :twisted:


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I find it real interesting that the only ones that seemed to notice this, being in a rather unobvious location, are the gals. Why is that?


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> I find it real interesting that the only ones that seemed to notice this, being in a rather unobvious location, are the gals. Why is that?


Maybe because if he gets too uhm, stimulated - he'll hump me - can't help but notice it then.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> There really is something to the saying that you learn something new every day. Apparently, I need to play or at least watch more sports. HA!
> 
> WARNING - the pig in me comes out on Fridays. :twisted:


Hey I don't mind the pig thing - but seriously, playing sports and getting everything going (adrenaline and testosterone) causes boners.

Maybe I"m just a perv and notice that kind of thing though - that's probably very likely.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Maybe because if he gets too uhm, stimulated - he'll hump me - can't help but notice it then.


If my dog ever tries to hump me he won't have to worry about a boner any more.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Maybe I"m just a perv and notice that kind of thing though - that's probably very likely.


No, I doubt it. But I'm a motorhead, as much as a girl can be anyway, so I haven't really noticed it although I could see how a well built motor (eyes fluttering just thinking about it) could have that effect on a guy.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> If my dog ever tries to hump me he won't have to worry about a boner any more.


LOL, but it has a practical purpose...

The jehova's witnesses don't like being humped by the dog either


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

I am happy that I can be a source of entertainment.( I guess I am entitled to a blonde moment) 
But I am not a breeder and I guess I have only checked to make sure there were two down there. 

I was ready to change the dogs name to "four nutter or ET the extra teste"

Thank you ladies for the info.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

will fernandez said:


> I am happy that I can be a source of entertainment.( I guess I am entitled to a blonde moment)
> But I am not a breeder and I guess I have only checked to make sure there were two down there.
> 
> I was ready to change the dogs name to "four nutter or ET the extra teste"
> ...


Don't worry Will. They have been a bit more vicious than usual today. Did you check the moon?:-D


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

will fernandez said:


> I was ready to change the dogs name to "four nutter or ET the extra teste"
> 
> Thank you ladies for the info.


LMAO. I really didn't mean to pick on you, but you gotta admit, the whole "my dog has 4 balls" is pretty funny.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Ashley Campbell said:


> LMAO. I really didn't mean to pick on you, but you gotta admit, the whole "my dog has 4 balls" is pretty funny.


How does one even respond to that? LOL Although, I did hear about a hermaphrodite Dogue de Bordeaux a few years back. That's almost as bad as Will's 4 testicles theory for what was going on down there. Almost like the strange stories from the X Files.  Will you gotta admit it sounded like those funny things little kids come up with when they don't understand what they are seeing or hearing. Like "why does Grandma have a beard?"


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

My husband said the same thing once about one of our dogs.... Will don't beat your self up about it (blonde momement aside).

He thought his dog was da super freak......

Julie


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Offended no ...red faced yes. 

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> If your erection lasts for more than 4 hours...seek medical attention, LOL.
> 
> I'm sorry, I'm not trying to poke fun, ok maybe that's a bit of a lie. But my male does this when I scratch his ribs or pet him, or he gets really wound up over something. It's like a guy getting a halfie playing sports - it happens.


Every time I see that commercial I think
"Medical attention hell"! "I'm calling the news paper"! :grin:


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

This thread reminds me of a handler who was attending a class with his dog out-of-state. He was from a state where ticks weren't a problem, but the class was held in a state where ticks were prevalent. One of the instructors mentioned to the students that there was a significant tick problem and that the students should check their dogs each day after any outdoor training with the dogs.

So, this student dutifully checked his dog the first night and found a tick on its underside. He tried pretty hard to get the tick off the dog, but he was unsuccessful and the dog was _really_ uncomfortable with the process. He mentioned it to the instructor the next day, and showed the tick to the instructor. Turns out, this "tick" he was trying to remove was one of the dog's nipples. Ouch.


----------



## Diana Abel (Aug 31, 2009)

Konnie Hein said:


> This thread reminds me of a handler who was attending a class with his dog out-of-state. He was from a state where ticks weren't a problem, but the class was held in a state where ticks were prevalent. One of the instructors mentioned to the students that there was a significant tick problem and that the students should check their dogs each day after any outdoor training with the dogs.
> 
> So, this student dutifully checked his dog the first night and found a tick on its underside. He tried pretty hard to get the tick off the dog, but he was unsuccessful and the dog was _really_ uncomfortable with the process. He mentioned it to the instructor the next day, and showed the tick to the instructor. Turns out, this "tick" he was trying to remove was one of the dog's nipples. Ouch.


 
LOL, I have to admit that I've seen a few of those "Nip Ticks" myself & it took me putting my reading glasses on to realize the things were NOT ticks! lol The poor dog was giving that go to hell look!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Diana Abel said:


> LOL, I have to admit that I've seen a few of those "Nip Ticks" myself & it took me putting my reading glasses on to realize the things were NOT ticks! lol The poor dog was giving that go to hell look!


I was just working outside in a tick prevalent area, almost every time I get ticks on me but rarely do they get a chance to attach...last week I thought for sure I had a tick on my side under my arm, I grabbed that little sucker and yanked it off...it was NOT a tick, it was a pretty big "skin tag" that bled for a whole day...won't do that again.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

will fernandez said:


> I am happy that I can be a source of entertainment.( I guess I am entitled to a blonde moment)
> But I am not a breeder and I guess I have only checked to make sure there were two down there.
> 
> I was ready to change the dogs name to "four nutter or ET the extra teste"
> ...


Just wanted to let you know that I got one of my friends really good with your original post. She has 2 male dogs and goes "Omg maybe it has a hernia" while I about fell over and she goes "oh...wait a second..."

I'm outsourcing your entertainment, and it made my day.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

will fernandez said:


> Training a young dog on some elevated counters and noticed what appeared to two extra testicles at the base of his shaft.
> 
> His two normal testicles are where they should be...could this be a oversized or a swollen knot. Kind of freaked me out but I guess it can wait til tuesday for the vet.


 
OMG this had me rollling. Every time we do table work with my dog, I tell the decoys they have him hot and bothered. I guess he really likes it up there.

I need to come up with a command, to put that thing away. "Lipstick in"? But how do you train it, short of a cattle prod to the offending part? LOL


----------



## Diana Abel (Aug 31, 2009)

Michelle Kehoe said:


> OMG this had me rollling. Every time we do table work with my dog, I tell the decoys they have him hot and bothered. I guess he really likes it up there.
> 
> I need to come up with a command, to put that thing away. "Lipstick in"? But how do you train it, short of a cattle prod to the offending part? LOL


 
You're cracking me up Michelle! lol Tell him to put that shit back in his pocket! lol \\/ Are'nt boys fun? :mrgreen:


----------



## Shade Whitesel (Aug 18, 2010)

You could probably just flick it with a stick or something.
"Lipstick in", flick, mission accomplished, reward with tug! Ha ha...
Gently of course...


----------

